# Savannah cat question



## Beccuhs (Feb 10, 2020)

hello! I am new to this forum. I have been a mom to an f5 male Savannah kitty named Rune for about 4 months now. I have a question that has been weighing on me for the entire 4 months and no google search has come up with the answer.

My husband is highly allergic to cats. We were prepared for him to have to take an allergy pill daily with us buying a kitten, but when we were talking to the breeder, without us mentioning my husbands allergies, he mentioned that Savannah cats and bengals are the only cats he can breed/be around because of HIS allergies... he didn’t explain why. But after a day of being around Savannah and Bengal cats of all ages, my husband’s allergies didn’t flare up once... and they are typically bad. Like, my mom owns two dsh cats and keeps her house spotless and free of cat hair and dander, but his allergies flare up as soon as he walks in her house. I’m just so lost on how they are different! We have lived happily with this cat for four months! He is almost 7 months old. We have fostered cats in the past and my husband was miserable being around them. I’m so confused!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Savannah cats are not hypoallergenic, some people react differently than others. It's just the luck of the draw your husband has no allergic reaction to them.



> There are a number of contributing factors towards cat allergies. There is the fur/hair, skin cells, saliva and urine, all of which contain a specific protein, Fel d 1. It is this protein that some people are allergic. Research says that all cats have this protein so any being completely hypoallergenic is not possible.


----------

